# My wheat wine will not clear



## Draedan (May 28, 2011)

Be it a pectin haze (highly unlikely) or a starch haze I cannot clear the finished "wine" to a respectable level, tried pectolase and amylase at differing amounts at alternate intervals of addition but this recipe troubles me.



Many thanks to my advisors across the pond!


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2011)

post recipe and what you have done.


----------



## Draedan (May 29, 2011)

Wheat wine (latest attempt):-

500g Wheat ; soaked for 1 day in 1 litre cold water, drained and added to bin.
1 litre hot water to sterilise wheat and dissolve 1kg sugar ; bottled water to bring upto 5 litres - allowed to cool to room temp. and sealed (next day)
5g Citric acid ; 5g nutrient ; 5g grape tannin ; 5g amylase added and dissolved before activating yeast below and adding.

Gervin B Wine Yeast GV9 - I fermented over winter so didn't want a stuck must due to temperature.

Trasferred bin contents to demijohn after 5 days fermentation, added 100g sugar an extra 4 times over the life of the fermentation (took about 2 months) until it slowed down to 1 bubble per minute (not an accurate measure of yeast activity but does me fine!)

In all 1.4Kg sugar added before I stopped the fermentation with 1 campden tablet and stabiliser, the must seemed hazy like my previous attempts so I added another 5g amylase whilst it was clearing (wine in another demijohn away from the Lees)

Another month or so later I was not impressed with the lack of change so I added finings to see if that helped (and another racking) - to no avail, 2 months on from that ie. this month I bottled my wheat wine, perfectly drinkable (I tried a glass, tasted similar to the rest at this stage, a bit harsh but I know it improves over time). With the double racking and fining additions I'm only getting 5 bottles, normally I would get 5.5 - 6 at the end.

Visually it looks poor, I have not exposed it to light, tried multiple demijohns sterilised using either metabisulphate or vwp, have tried pectolase but I still believe it is a starch haze problem.

With thanks

Lee


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 29, 2011)

you may be just stuck, you never boiled the wheat to break down to protiens and at this point is is to late for that. Bentonite may help but that is just a guess on my part


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2011)

Understand a Wheat wine will never clear like others. Think of having a wheat beer .. those are never clear


----------



## Draedan (May 30, 2011)

Good point - I didn't look at it that way, I figured cereal wines should be the same as fruit wines - my mistake!


----------

